# What's this hinge called?



## dberm22 (Aug 5, 2011)

I built a table which folds in half, and I cant seem to find the hinges I'm looking for. I think it's because I don't know the name of them. I made a quick sketch so you know what I'm talking about.

These hinges, you screw onto the side of the table and they fold kind of like knife hinges, but opposite (if that makes any sense). They seem extremely strong, and almost industrial looking. I think they might be called like "inline" hinges, or "planar" hinges, or something. Anyway, I hope you can help.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

scissor hinge


----------



## dberm22 (Aug 5, 2011)

bob sacamano said:


> scissor hinge


I googled scissor hinges. Not quite what I was looking for. Thanks though.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The closest thing I can suggest is a knife hinge. It doesn't have a stop as your picture would imply though.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I can imagine the hinge from your picture, but do not know the name.

Most drop leaf table hinges are inset in the top or bottom.

Take a look at Lee Valley. I am not seeing your side mounted hinge.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?cat=3&p=41241&ap=1


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> The closest thing I can suggest is a knife hinge. It doesn't have a stop as your picture would imply though.


+1 on the knife hinge. Google knife hinge images
There a ton of them.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

For a different style that will allow what you want, check out card table hinge at:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_fastenerterms.htm


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm thinkin' it's a "rule" joint type hinge.









 







.


----------



## dberm22 (Aug 5, 2011)

firemedic said:


> The closest thing I can suggest is a knife hinge. It doesn't have a stop as your picture would imply though.


Yea, that's the closest I can find too, but that wont work for what I'm trying to do. If I could disassemble a knife hinge and then flip one side, I could make it work. I wonder how hard that would be.

Thanks for all the replies, guys.


----------



## dberm22 (Aug 5, 2011)

phinds said:


> For a different style that will allow what you want, check out card table hinge at:
> 
> http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_fastenerterms.htm


It is very very much like this, but the two pins are colinear in my idea, and the hinge is further from the mounting holes. I guess I am just getting picky at this point. Thanks!


----------



## dberm22 (Aug 5, 2011)

Man, I wish I could use legos...lol










Anyway, I think I solved my problem. I'm going to use strap hinges, and connect each side to a piece of angle iron, like so:










Thanks for your help, guys


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

dberm22 said:


> I built a table which folds in half, and I cant seem to find the hinges I'm looking for. I think it's because I don't know the name of them. I made a quick sketch so you know what I'm talking about.
> 
> These hinges, you screw onto the side of the table and they fold kind of like knife hinges, but opposite (if that makes any sense). They seem extremely strong, and almost industrial looking. I think they might be called like "inline" hinges, or "planar" hinges, or something. Anyway, I hope you can help.


 A double knuckle hinge? try this link:
http://woodworker.com/fullpres.asp?PARTNUM=936-030&LARGEVIEW=ON


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

this is a j.k. door scissor hinge. looks pretty close to your drawing​


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

bob sacamano said:


> this is a j.k. door scissor hinge. looks pretty close to your drawing​


You completely misunderstand the operation of the hinge which you have pictured vs the hinge he has pictured.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

phinds said:


> For a different style that will allow what you want, check out card table hinge at:
> 
> http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_fastenerterms.htm


Paul...I tried to send you a PM, and your box is full.









 







.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Paul...I tried to send you a PM, and your box is full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the head's up. I'll go clean it out a bit


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

phinds said:


> You completely misunderstand the operation of the hinge which you have pictured vs the hinge he has pictured.


 
thanks for that - very nice of you


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

bob sacamano said:


> thanks for that - very nice of you


My apologies. Had I realized that you prefer ignorance, I would not have said anything.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

phinds said:


> My apologies. Had I realized that you prefer ignorance, I would not have said anything.


 
let me go out on a limb here..................

getting along well with others was never your strong suit huh ?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bob sacamano said:


> getting along well with others was never your strong suit huh ?



Me...I get along with everybody.:laughing:









 







.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

bob sacamano said:


> let me go out on a limb here..................
> 
> getting along well with others was never your strong suit huh ?


Unfortunately you are right. Also, I've been spending a lot of time on a physics forum and the attitude over there is WAY different than it is here. Everybody there is very friendly but will pound your butt into the ground for anything incorrect so I let that attitude carry over to here which was not a good idea.

I maintain a couple of very large web sites with tons of factual information and I go out of my way to aks people to tell me if/when they find mistakes. This very thread in which I am now posting caused one of the members here to point out a flaw in one of them and I thanked him profusely for taking the time to let me know that.

I REALLY hate being wrong but the one thing I hate more than being wrong is being wrong and thinking I am right. I sometime make the mistake of thinking that others share that point of view and I correct people who don't LIKE being corrected.

OR, as I tell my kids:


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

That's a "card-table hinge"....used a lot in the 18th and early 19th-centuries. On card-tables.
Actually, a lot of the early ones had two pins and a third, short, central element.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

JBSmall said:


> That's a "card-table hinge"....used a lot in the 18th and early 19th-centuries. On card-tables.
> Actually, a lot of the early ones had two pins and a third, short, central element.


Yes, that is exactly what I posted in post #7, although as the OP points out, the card table hinge is not what he's looking for.


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

SOSS hinges are good for table tops.
http://www.soss.com/


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

phinds said:


> Unfortunately you are right. Also, I've been spending a lot of time on a physics forum and the attitude over there is WAY different than it is here. Everybody there is very friendly but will pound your butt into the ground for anything incorrect so I let that attitude carry over to here which was not a good idea.
> 
> I maintain a couple of very large web sites with tons of factual information and I go out of my way to aks people to tell me if/when they find mistakes. This very thread in which I am now posting caused one of the members here to point out a flaw in one of them and I thanked him profusely for taking the time to let me know that.
> 
> ...


Gee phinds, I have the opposite problem; the only time I'm wrong is when I think I'm wrong, but really right! :yes:


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

...as the little boy asked his mom as she drove him somewhere in the car, "Mom, why do all the idiots come out when daddy's driving?"


----------



## FBInc (Jan 10, 2018)

Found this thread searching for hinge types myself ... so for anyone who ends up here like I did ... Google "pasting board hinge".


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

WOW, that was a walk through the good ol' days! 


don't see those names around anymore.......


----------

